# Terrified about vet visit



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

My Chloe has a vet visit coming up and I am terrified about how traumatizing it will be for her. 

Just a quick back story to explain why I am so nervous...

I had a rescue bird - my first tie, Joeyl - and we took him to his first vet visit. We weren't very educated at first as this was sort of a spur of the moment thing. He was abandoned in a basement and, as a result, was cage bound for a while. When we went to the vet, he recommended a wing clipping, a beak trim, a nail clipping, and a test of the feces (not sure what thats called exactly). We asked the vet for a very mild wing trim and he completely lopped off EVERYTHING! My poor baby could barely catch himself from super low heights. It was horrifying for him. The vet was so rough, he barely spoke to us or Joey.

I would hate to have another bad experience with another vet. I hate to think Chloe would be terrified and associate me with her bad experience. Will he think I allowed this to happen to him? Will he have a hard time adjusting after the vet visit? Any tips for a first visit? Help help help pretty pretty please!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is this vet a well known one, or highly recommended? I would do plenty of research on ANY vet before going to them, read any feedback/comments on them, get peoples opinions, etc. Make it clear what YOU want them to do, not what they think they should do, some vets are just not vets that should see birds, it is best to see a certified avian vet, however, that is not possible for everyone, nor do many people have one close by without having to travel hours, so you have to make do, understandably. Do you plan to get her wings clipped, and have them do a beak and nail trim? You could explain to them what happened previously and that you are very scared/nervous, but if you are not comfortable with the vet you see, it would be time to look into another, that is not how it should be.

My avian vet is wonderful and would never, ever, do anything without asking me first, she is the only avian vet I would see, and recommend, my friend has been taking her birds to her for a long time now which is why I started taking my birds to her.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Your first vet wasn't a good one - it isn't normal for birds to need a beak trim, although a bird with liver problems might have an overgrown beak.

Have you checked up on the vet at all to see whether other people like him? Does he have good credentials as a bird vet? Avian medicine is a specialty and many vets don't really know anything about it. You can google for information on avian vets in your area.

You can decide in advance whether you want the bird's wings to be clipped or not; clipping is completely optional and many people don't do it. If you want a clip, you can discuss it with the vet BEFORE any feathers are trimmed and tell them how much of a trim you want.


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

I definitely don't want Chloe's wings clipped ... I love him flying!  I live in NYC and was able to find a good avian vet in the city - they specialize in exotic animals only. I'm planning on doing some research on him and hopefully all turns out well with that.

Chloe's never been grabbed or held against his will so I'm most nervous about the affect that will have on him and his trust with me.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I felt like mine were just a bit unhappy after their first vet visit. the vet took blood from them and did a complete exam. They didn't like it and they are very tame and calm and good with me.
Well, they didn't hold it against me.  A good avian vet ought to know how to handle a bird and should explain everything they are doing. I didn't want to watch while they took blood, and I think that was a good thing... but like I said, they bounced back and didn't seem to relate any of that visit to me.
We didn't do any feather clipping or beak trimming either. Took an entire hour with me and gave me lots of good advice. Told me all the good things I was already doing, and what not to do.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kevin loves the vet. All that attention! He loves the hour long car ride (he likes to wolfmwhistlemat old men...no one else!). He loves the waiting room and seeing other birds, although it freaks me out.

I agree your first vet was terrible! I have an avian vet for my guys and they are wonderful. It's worth the drive. Dr Phil was as gutted as I was when Jack died.

A good vet will talk to you, explain options and outcomes and will put your birds health first, before your feelings. Our vet can be quite abrupt, but only because I have made mistakes and he was concerned about jack at the time. Ask questions andnshowmyou know things already but also that you want to learn more. I think showing a non avian vet that you have some knowledge wouldmgoma long way. I would hope anyway. My non avian vet listened to me about Jack and when I flipped out she had me rush him to an avian vet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

With a good avian vet, your bird should never need to be grabbed if they're tame. My vet has never grabbed my birds. He lets them step up, he talks to them, does what he needs to do. If he has to check their keel, he towels them. Other than that, its a smooth process and my tiels are not the worse for wear.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The first vet I took Sunny to was not a good vet for birds and completely traumatized Sunny. So I feel for you and understand your nervousness. He was way to rough with Sunny and took him out of the room to clip Sunny's nails which freaked Sunny out even more being taken away from me. I had to argue with him to not trim Sunny's beak or wings. And when I insisted that his wings not be clipped he actually looked at me and said "you know he can fly".  Really, I didn't know birds did that. (Heavy sarcasm.) Anyway, after that I took Sunny to an avian certified vet. I was so worried taking Sunny to see him. And the visit was great. The vet was SO good with Sunny. The whole visit didn't bother Sunny at all. He even perched on the vet's shoulder. So I think if you find the right vet you will have a good experience and everything will be fine.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> The first vet I took Sunny to was not a good vet for birds and completely traumatized Sunny. So I feel for you and understand your nervousness. He was way to rough with Sunny and took him out of the room to clip Sunny's nails which freaked Sunny out even more being taken away from me. I had to argue with him to not trim Sunny's beak or wings. And when I insisted that his wings not be clipped he actually looked at me and said "you know he can fly".  Really, I didn't know birds did that. (Heavy sarcasm.) Anyway, after that I took Sunny to an avian certified vet. I was so worried taking Sunny to see him. And the visit was great. The vet was SO good with Sunny. The whole visit didn't bother Sunny at all. He even perched on the vet's shoulder. So I think if you find the right vet you will have a good experience and everything will be fine.


This is so true! I just wish I found my avian vet before my bird got sick. Everything everyone has said is true, and finding a good vet NOW while the bird is healthy is the best time. Then you know where you will go if they get sick. I wish I was more prepared. It likely could have saved my birds life  The worst part is that the first vet I saw, acted like he knew plenty about birds. To him (IMO) it was just cash in his pocket, no matter the outcome. If he was a good vet in ANY way, he would have recommended me to the avian vet and admitted he couldn't do anything more for her. My lack of knowledge about vets and bad choices cost my bird her life. I think about it way too often. Sorry about the tangent!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Work with your vet. I told my vet I didn't want my lovebird toweled during his exam. She allowed ME to hold him while she examined him. I played "kiss your belly" just like we do at home, and let the vet do her poking and looking while I distracted him by being extra loud and silly, blowing raspberries on his beak and belly. It worked well, and she was happy to play along. He was friends with her afterward and has been back several times with no issue. In fact, as she's come to trust him, she doesn't even have any apprehension about touching him herself without him being restrained. Not everyone has tame, well-handled birds, so you just have to let your vet know yours IS and you want the exam to not involve trust-destroying techniques. Good luck!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 27, 2013)

Considering they are the third most popular pet in the US, I think it is well near time for general veterinarians to start being trained in parrots better. I asked my regular vet (There is no avian vet anywhere in our area) if I should get a giardia test for my new tiel just to be safe and she did not know what that is. >.< said it sounded like I knew more about it than she did, and proceeded to treat my dog for his eye discharge.


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

Stellar I am so sorry about your baby birdie  I'm sure you did everything you knew how to do for your baby. I appreciate you sharing your story as it puts things in perspective for me. It reminds me how important it is to become as educated as possible because I made very similar innocent mistakes with my rescue bird Joey. I can totally relate.

On another note regarding vets, it is pretty unbelievable to me how someone can study for years to treat and help animals but never HELP animals! These birds are soooo sensitive and in tune with what happens around them - their trust is such a delicate thing and they are so vulnerable! 

I managed to do some research on Chloe's new avian vet and he seems to be pretty accomplished. I also couldn't find any reviews that concerned me so I'm going to go ahead with this one. I have an ENORMOUS list of questions and concerns to address... I'm hoping this doc will be patient and gentle ... otherwise we WILL be on the search again  

Thank you guys for all your advice...


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

steph84106 said:


> Stellar I am so sorry about your baby birdie  I'm sure you did everything you knew how to do for your baby. I appreciate you sharing your story as it puts things in perspective for me. It reminds me how important it is to become as educated as possible because I made very similar innocent mistakes with my rescue bird Joey. I can totally relate.
> 
> On another note regarding vets, it is pretty unbelievable to me how someone can study for years to treat and help animals but never HELP animals! These birds are soooo sensitive and in tune with what happens around them - their trust is such a delicate thing and they are so vulnerable!
> 
> ...


I'm glad my story can help someone else. I know I learned a lot from the process, it's just unfortunate the outcome wasn't better. I think research is the best way. I didn't have the time. The first mistake I made was not having been to a vet while they were healthy. I never thought there was a need  Anyway it sounds like you found a good one! I also have one now. It's a hike, but well worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nokota said:


> Considering they are the third most popular pet in the US, I think it is well near time for general veterinarians to start being trained in parrots better. I asked my regular vet (There is no avian vet anywhere in our area) if I should get a giardia test for my new tiel just to be safe and she did not know what that is. >.< said it sounded like I knew more about it than she did, and proceeded to treat my dog for his eye discharge.


I find it weird that your vet didn't know what giardia was, but she treats dogs. They also get it! How strange. I know though- I wish there were more vets out there who know what they're doing. The issue is though that they really have to specialize to be trained enough in bird medicine. Some vets practice with an "interest" in birds, but still don't know half as much as they should about treating them. Like the initial vet I went to!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just a quick update on Chloe's visit to the vet - everything went awesome! The vet was great. He sat with us and patiently answered my long list of questions. He and his vet assistant talked calmly to Chloe as they examined her ... (still struggling to figure out if Chloe's a he or she). Of course, as Chloe's momma, I was lightheaded just hearing her little protesting yelps during her examination, but she made it through and slept for most of the day! 

Thank you for your advice and help everyone!!


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

steph84106 said:


> Just a quick update on Chloe's visit to the vet - everything went awesome! The vet was great. He sat with us and patiently answered my long list of questions. He and his vet assistant talked calmly to Chloe as they examined her ... (still struggling to figure out if Chloe's a he or she). Of course, as Chloe's momma, I was lightheaded just hearing her little protesting yelps during her examination, but she made it through and slept for most of the day!
> 
> Thank you for your advice and help everyone!!


Good to hear!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad things went well!


----------

